# 2000 Jetta GLS vibration at 3500 RPM



## jtd_1 (Apr 11, 2009)

Hi all,
I have a vibration very consistent at 3500 RPM that gets worse as i go through the gears (5sp). has all new motor/tranny mounts. It doesnt do it when in nuetral not moving, but it does it through every gear under load.
any ideas?
Thanks


----------



## jtd_1 (Apr 11, 2009)

Nothing?


----------



## vendettajetta (Mar 7, 2008)

Is the vibration in the steering wheel? Could be tires.


----------



## jtd_1 (Apr 11, 2009)

no, steering wheel is smooth as can be, its in the floorboards. It has a very strong resonance sound as well.


----------



## TheNuge (Feb 3, 2010)

*Re: (jtd_1)*

I noticed something in my car along those same lines when I changed out the bushing in my dogbone mount. A few days later, one of the new bolts snapped in half. I went ahead and ordered a whole new dogbone mount from black forest. No problems since


----------



## vwhotrodder 2 (Feb 10, 2003)

*Re: 2000 Jetta GLS vibration at 3500 RPM (jtd_1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jtd_1* »_Hi all,
I have a vibration very consistent at 3500 RPM that gets worse as i go through the gears (5sp). has all new motor/tranny mounts. It doesnt do it when in nuetral not moving, but it does it through every gear under load.
any ideas?
Thanks
 Dude.......if you want a better answer supply more info..... Hard enough as it is to diagnose over the net... The more info you supply the better the answer.....


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Are the mounts you replaced aftermarket (stiffer) or are they all OEM?


----------



## markmdavis (Mar 27, 2010)

I am experiencing the same annoying effect in my 99.5 Mk IV 2.0 L. It starts around 3600, and gets louder thru 4000 (which in 5th gear is about cruising speed of 80mph - a necessary speed) - above that it gets very quiet. Some one suggested to me that it sounds like a vibration in the stock exhaust system. I wonder if any 2.0 L owners have solved this problem by installing an aftermarket exhaust.


----------



## Robert Roberts (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: (markmdavis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *markmdavis* »_ I wonder if any 2.0 L owners have solved this problem by installing an aftermarket exhaust.

Usually we rip out the heat sheild that is buzzing.


----------



## markmdavis (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: (Robert Roberts)*

R.R.
Thanks for the suggestion. Can you tell me more - where is the heat shield, and does it cause any problems when you remove it?
BTW< I already removed the very annoying and endlessly flopping plastic crankcase shield and the plastic engine cover - with no problems.


----------



## markmdavis (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: (markmdavis)*

Further research leads me to the conclusion that this problem which has been experienced by several other Mk IV owners may very well be due to replacing the OEM hollow axleshafts with a solid shaft after market unit.


----------



## 03jetta03 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: (markmdavis)*

really that would make total sense. i replaced my passenger axle last summer and the noise started after i replaced it. so the cheap axles you can get from advanced auto are solid shafts and can cause this annoying ressonace. im buying a oem today.... better than trying to replace motor mounts... that was my next step....


----------



## markmdavis (Mar 27, 2010)

03jetta03 - let us know if that solves your problem.
Another cause may be that the harmonic balancer is worn out and needs to be replaced - I hear this is somewhat common.


----------



## jtz54 (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: 2000 Jetta GLS vibration at 3500 RPM (jtd_1)*

I posted a reply in the JettaJunkie forum for this problem. My 99.5 Jetta had the same vibration between 3700-4200 RPM. I had changed the motor mounts and harmonic balancer (wasting a few hundred dollars!). Turns out the culprit was an EMPI replacement axle that had a solid shaft (passenger side) instead of the hollow shaft factory original. This was the last thing I replaced before finding out it was the cause all along. Apparently the solid shaft resonates amplifying the engine vibrations whereas the hollow shaft dampens these vibrations.


----------



## 03jetta03 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: (03jetta03)*

I just orderd a hollow axle assembly from http://www.parts4vws.com/catalog/ for $100 for the passenger side. 
I should be getting it this coming wednesday and hopefully installed on friday evening or saturday. I will let you guys know what i find out. If your like me your ready to get rid of the annoying hornets nest vibration/resonance once and for all.


----------



## Robert Roberts (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: (03jetta03)*

Why do so many of you MK4 guys have to replace the axles at all?


----------



## 03jetta03 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: (Robert Roberts)*

well when it sounds like rocks ratteling in a bucket when you turn it is time to replace them..
i don't know they apparently go out from all the power from the 2.0l


----------



## Robert Roberts (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: (03jetta03)*

Yet another thing VW cheaped out on when they decided to go "upmarket" with the MK4 platform. Great interiors though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 03jetta03 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: (Robert Roberts)*

AGREED AGREED but they do rattle/squeak a little after at least 80K..
nicest interior i could find on a car i paid 12k for.


----------



## ikerpup (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: (Robert Roberts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Robert Roberts* »_Yet another thing VW cheaped out on when they decided to go "upmarket" with the MK4 platform. Great interiors though 

My mk3.5 cabrio has gone through 4 passenger side and 3 drivers side half shafts in the past 9 years. The OEM shafts lasted the longest (~60k), now it seems like I'm replacing them like I'm changing the oil. 
Anyone know if the hollow/solid shaft issue is just limited to the mk4?


----------



## 03jetta03 (Jun 10, 2008)

*hollow axle*

I just replaced my axle and fixed the noise completly that i have had now for almost a year. I bought the replacement axle from http://www.parts4vws.com/catalog/ for $100 plus a little for shipping. Also beware that the DIY i think i got from this site says 50ft/lbs torque but for the bolts that use the M8 tripple square bit it is only 30ft/lbs. Twising a bolt off in the axle assembly "SUCKS" believe me. The axle seems fine. I think it could use to be balanced a bit but for a $100 vs the $800 the stealership wants its a bargain. Make sure to tell the guy you want a hollow shaft. He was really cool and threw in extra bolts. "LUCKILY"
Good luck guys. I am so happy to have a quiet Jetta again....


----------



## dhs28 (Aug 2, 2010)

do you have the part number from that site for the hollow axle? Is it this one: http://www.parts4vws.com/catalog/product_detail.asp?PartNumber=40754060

that part says it fits "Jetta 2.0 / TDI 99-05 (5-Speed)", so does that slash mean 2.0 *and *TDI, or 2.0 *or *TDI. I have a 2002 2.0 GLS. 

this is the link to the DIY thread for reference: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3802891


----------



## dhs28 (Aug 2, 2010)

looks like that parts4vws site has closed?


----------



## dhs28 (Aug 2, 2010)

maybe this is the same part, not sure how to tell if its solid or hollow

http://www.carpartsdiscount.com/aut...a/cv_axle/cv_front_axle_shaft.html?3593=81762


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

Heat shield on downpipe? Mine vibrates at about 2400rpm, but it's not really annoying enough for me to remove it, too much effort


----------

